# Zoysia lawn overtaken with weeds



## Bbfla (Sep 7, 2021)

We have zoysia in our backyard and have struggled with it since it was installed in 2019. The backyard is on a hill and there are some bare spots that have never grown grass well. I think we've also had issues of over watering and under watering. The latest issue was in late summer we started have huge amounts of weeds that slowly killed the center of our grass. We aren't 100% sure the cause but think it may have been too much water pooling in the center of the lawn in the rainy Florida summer. Now the lawn is maybe 40% dead bare spots and covered in weeds. There are also some areas right around our sprinklers that are damp and muddy all the time. Other spots on the hill have grass that seems very very dry so we aren't sure if we need more or less water... It's there anything we can do now to get the lawn growing fully and get rid of the weeds? My husband is thinking we need to just re-sod the entire thing which I would love to avoid if possible.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It looks like there is still plenty of turf to save it and promote spreading but the shade is what caught my eye. How much sun is it getting. I know days are shorter and the sun angle is lower but that looks like a lot of shade. Also, do you happen to know the specific variety of Zoysia you have?


----------



## Bbfla (Sep 7, 2021)

I believe it is empire zoysia, but some neighbors say that the developer put bahia in some of the backyards in our area. Shade is actually a huge issue on the side of our yard where we put in a fence, so that could definitely make sense. The areas right under our roof/ back patio rarely get any sun and seem to be the worst spots. It's there anything that can be done for those areas?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

When you start seeing the good stuff green up in the spring, I would mow it as low as you possibly can and then bump it up a setting and keep mowing at that height. If you are using a typical rotary mower, that would put you at around 1.5" to 2". I think that is a good HOC for fighting the shade. I would also apply a simple 10-10-10 or 13-13-13 balanced fertilizer each month once the grass starts growing at the bag rate (around .5lbs N/1000sf). You should be able to get a good balanced fertilizer at your local Lowes or Home Depot. 
I would also get started on a pre-emergent program sometime in February (Prodiamine, Simazine, or Isoxaben). Check out the Bermuda Bible and The Bermuda Triangle. Empire Zoysia uses basically the same chemical and cultural practices as Bermuda except that zoysia requires less Nitrogen overall.


----------



## Gramen (Jan 3, 2022)

I am no lawn expert, but weeds are opportunist not the cause. I am in Central Florida too and my lawn looks similar with weeds and brown areas where the grass is declining. A healthy lawn suppresses weeds. I had a bad infestation with sod webworm which I treated with a granular product. My grass roots in the bare areas are stunted. Parts of my lawn dries out during droughts and I can't afford to water more than 1-2x a week (which is in line with the watering restrictions anyways).
If you have any success bringing your lawn back to life please tell. I am frustrated with my empire lawn. I will try some of the suggestions given about mowing low and nitrogen amounts. It is illegal to apply nitrogen to any lawn in Florida June-Sept. I don't think a lot of people actually follow the restrictions, but that is my defense when the HOA comes down on my crappy looking lawn. LOL


----------



## Nimblecow (Jul 11, 2021)

Gramen said:


> I am no lawn expert, but weeds are opportunist not the cause. I am in Central Florida too and my lawn looks similar with weeds and brown areas where the grass is declining. A healthy lawn suppresses weeds. I had a bad infestation with sod webworm which I treated with a granular product. My grass roots in the bare areas are stunted. Parts of my lawn dries out during droughts and I can't afford to water more than 1-2x a week (which is in line with the watering restrictions anyways).
> If you have any success bringing your lawn back to life please tell. I am frustrated with my empire lawn. I will try some of the suggestions given about mowing low and nitrogen amounts. It is illegal to apply nitrogen to any lawn in Florida June-Sept. I don't think a lot of people actually follow the restrictions, but that is my defense when the HOA comes down on my crappy looking lawn. LOL


Why is that a law? Because it necessitates watering?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Nimblecow said:


> Why is that a law? Because it necessitates watering?


It's because with all the summer rains the fertilizer gets washed into the waterways and causes algae blooms and water weed problems.


----------



## Gramen (Jan 3, 2022)

Yup. Nitrogen in the ground water causes health issues and most of Florida sits on an aquifer where we all get our drinking water from. Also excess nitrogen can get in the rivers and spill into the ocean causing algae blooms at the beaches. Same with pesticides. I try to use as little as possible.


----------

